# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Agaricus campestris.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta vez os enseño un champiñón silvestre o Agaricus campestris. , como se puede ver he dado buena cuenta  :Big Grin: 
Un poco de info.
Conocido vulgarmente como Champiñón silvestre, es probablemente la seta más conocida y recolectada desde la antigüedad.
http://www.todacultura.com/micologia/champingon.htm

, 







Seria bueno que se leyera bien el enlace. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-oct-2015),HUESITO (25-oct-2015),JMTrigos (24-oct-2015),Jonasino (24-oct-2015),Los terrines (23-oct-2015),perdiguera (23-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

De esos me salen en el césped bastantes. Todas las semanas nos comemos un plato.
 También de pie azul, que son exquisitas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues tienes cojones, yo no me como una seta silvestre ni a tiros! jeje

----------

frfmfrfm (24-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> De esos me salen en el césped bastantes. Todas las semanas nos comemos un plato.
>  También de pie azul, que son exquisitas.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


¡¡Que valor¡¡

----------

frfmfrfm (24-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Están perfectamente identificadas por quien las tiene que identificar. Sin estar plenamente seguro no se hace nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## JMTrigos

> Están perfectamente identificadas por quien las tiene que identificar. *Sin estar plenamente seguro no se hace nada*.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Si, salir en la prensa, sección sucesos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo las tres últimas agaricus que he dado cuenta de ellas.
Perdón por no fotografiarlas antes pero se me olvidó.  



Tiempo de setas  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Franciscos

----------

F. Lázaro (24-oct-2015),HUESITO (25-oct-2015),Jonasino (25-oct-2015),Los terrines (24-oct-2015),willi (25-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto. Por eso, por seguridad las identifico en la sociedad micológica cercana a mi casa. No hay que correr riesgos innecesarios.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (25-oct-2015),termopar (26-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿No estan un poco solitarias en esa sarten? Uff que hambre

----------


## Azuer

Hola a todos,

En primer lugar, lamento disentir en cuanto a la identificación del primer ejemplar, pero a mí no me parece _Agaricus campestris_, sino _Agaricus litoralis_ (=_A. maskae_, =_A. spissicaulis_), aunque su confusión con el champiñón de campo (A. campestris) no entrañaría riesgo puesto que ambos son, en principio, comestibles.

Digo _en principio_, porque los últimos estudios en el género Agaricus desaconsejan el consumo de grandes cantidades de cualquier especie de champiñón silvestre considerados tradicionalmente como comestibles. Esto es debido a la tendencia de los Agaricus a absorber y acumular metales pesados presentes en el medio ambiente.
Os pongo lo que dicen Esteve-Raventós, Llistosella Vidal y Ortega Díaz en su libro "Setas de la Península Ibérica" refiriendose a la toxicidad de las especies de Agaricus (aparte de las incluidas en la sección Xanthodermi, que amarillean al roce y que son tóxicas de forma natural):

"...por otra parte, las especies de Agaricus muestran un alto grado de absorción y acumulación de metales pesados (plomo, mercurio, cadmio...), por lo que debe evitarse su consumo en localidades con grandes áreas industriales y alto grado de polución, así como en zonas mineras o cerca de carreteras donde los niveles de plomo de las gasolinas sean elevados."

En el mismo sentido, L. A. Parra en su monográfico del género Agaricus (Tomo 1), en el apartado dedicado a la "toxicidad por absorción de sustancias o elementos exógenos" en la pág. 111, dice entre otras muchas cosas:

"(...) las especies silvestres del género Agaricus tienen una gran capacidad de absorber cadmio, mercurio y plomo incluso cuando crecen muy alejados de zonas urbanas o industriales, siendo acumulados en mayor cantidad en el himenóforo. (...) el factor de concentración es muy bajo para el plomo por lo que existe una correlación entre la presencia de plomo en los carpóforos y la contaminación del medio ambiente de la zona de fructificación. (...) Sin embargo el mercurio y el cadmio tienen un factor de concentración alto por lo que la concentración de estos elementos en los carpóforos puede ser mucho mayor que la que existe en la zona de fructificación."

"(...) Con los datos obtenidos (y sin tener en cuenta que estos metales pesados también se encuentran en otros alimentos y en el medio ambiente) basta con la ingestión de 11,5 g de A. urinascens a la semana para llegar al máximo de cadmio aconsejado por la OMS, y de 200 a 400 g de la mayoría de las especies silvestres del género Agaricus para llegar al máximo de plomo y mercurio aconsejados por la OMS. Por esta razón, desaconsejo el consumo de A. urinascens y considero que el consumo de las especies silvestres del género Agaricus, en especial las pertenecientes a la subsección Arvenses, debería reducirse lo más posible"

Perdón por el rollo.

----------

frfmfrfm (27-oct-2015),Jonasino (27-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (26-oct-2015),termopar (26-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañero lo primero que quiero dar es las gracias a Azuer que como siempre es una gran ayuda en estos temas, sobre el tema de litoralis este esta en la sierra norte de Sevilla un poco lejos del litoral pero por lo que he leído crece en muchas partes de la península ibérica.
Subo un par de fotos de otro Agaricus sp hasta que Azuer nos saque de la duda o otro compañero.
Está cogido a unos 800 m del anterior pero este es mucho más endeble.

Las fotos.




Azuer sube algunas fotillos de las tuyas para que vayamos aprendiendo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (27-oct-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Hola de nuevo, Francisco.

Sí que es poco afortunado el epíteto de "litoralis", sí, pero es prioritario sobre los otros y en eso la Taxonomía es muy clara. Imagínate, yo lo suelo recolectar en La Mancha, y aquí el litoral que tenemos más cercano es de de las Lagunas de Ruidera  :Wink: 
Se trata de una especie muy variable macroscópicamente, por eso tiene tantos nombres (_litoralis, maskae, spissicaulis_) dependiendo del aspecto que toma y de los cambios de color de su carne al corte. Tu ejemplar, con la base del pie ensanchada, se ajustaría a la descripción de _Agaricus spissicaulis_ que, literalmente, significa "pie hinchado". Pero como _Agaricus litoralis_ fue descrito de forma válida antes que los otros (en 1946) es el nombre prioritario y los demás pasan a ser sinónimos (_spissicaulis_ en 1952 y _maskae_ en 1954). Estudios posteriores demostraron que los 3 nombres describían aspectos diferentes de la misma especie.

En cuanto a los de la sartén, a esos sí que no me atrevo a ponerles nombre. :Cool: 

Y en lo que respecta al ejemplar de las últimas fotos ese sí que me parece _Agaricus campestris_ (con las reservas lógicas de identificar una seta únicamente por la foto). El género Agaricus está compuesto por especies muy parecidas entre sí, de modo que sólo en épocas muy recientes se está empezando a poner orden gracias a las técnicas moleculares y de ADN.

De todas formas, cuando tenga un ratito, subiré fotos de ambas especies para hacer un estudio comparativo y poder así identificarlas en el campo.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

NoRegistrado (31-oct-2015),termopar (28-oct-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Bueno, aquí van algunas fotos de _Agaricus litoralis_ y de _A. campestris_

Antes de nada decir que la primera diferencia, como tú mismo ya indicabas, es el porte, algo más robusto en A. litoralis y un poco más pequeño A. campestris (aunque esto es muy relativo y hay que ver varios ejemplares para sacar "la media"). 
El pie de A. litoralis suele ser bastante robusto, en muchos ejemplares algo ensanchado en la base, mientras que el de A. campestris suele más corto y, por el contrario, atenuado hacia la base. El anillo de A. litoralis suele ser membranoso, liso y algo más persistente que el de A. campestris, que suele ser más algodonoso y menos persistente. El anillo de A. litoralis es descendente, es decir, si tiras de él se desprenderá hacia arriba, llevándose parte de la cutícula del pie, mientras que el de A. campestris es de inserción media y si tiras de él no se desgaja ni hacia arriba ni hacia abajo.

Detalle del pie de A. litoralis, ligeramente engrosado en la base


Detalle del pie de A. campestris, relativamente corto y atenuado en la base


Detalle del anillo de A. litoralis, membranoso, liso y persistente


Detalle del anillo de A. campestris, frágil, algodonoso



El aspecto de la cutícula, que es blanca en las dos especies, puede ser también muy variable, desde lisa y sedosa hasta algo escamosa. Es típico en A. litoralis, y en condiciones ambientales adversas, que esas escamas se hagan muy profundas, cuarteándose el sombrero sobre todo en el centro.

Distintos aspectos que puede presentar la cutícula de A. litoralis, desde prácticamente lisa, hasta francamente cuarteada, pasando por escamosa




Distintos aspectos que puede presentar la cutícula de A. campestris.

Lisa y sedosa


Lisa y brillante


Fibrilosa


Algo escamosa

----------

frfmfrfm (29-oct-2015),HUESITO (30-oct-2015),Jonasino (29-oct-2015),Los terrines (28-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (29-oct-2015),perdiguera (28-oct-2015),termopar (28-oct-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Pero la principal diferencia y lo que nos sacará de dudas en el campo es el cambio de color de la carne al corte. En A. campestris la carne prácticamente no cambia de color, sólo enrojece levemente en el ápice del pie, en su inserción con el sombrero, poniéndose sólo algo rosita, mientras que en A. litoralis la base del pie suele enrojecer más o menos intensamente. El problema es que este cambio de color en A. litoralis puede ser desde bastante intenso hasta prácticamente inexistente en ejemplares viejos o deshidratados, lo que dificulta entonces su identificación. También nos puede ayudar que la cutícula de A. litoralis amarillea al roce en algunos ejemplares.
Resumiendo, si en un ejemplar de Agaricus se da la combinación de que tiene el pie con la base algo ensanchada, de que la carne de la base del pie enrojece al corte y la cutícula amarillea levemente, entonces es muy probable que se trate de A. litoralis.

Enrojecimiento de la base del pie, más o menos evidente, en A. litoralis




Ligero amarilleamiento de la cutícula al roce en un ejemplar deshidratado de A. litoralis


Espero no haberlo liado más.
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (29-oct-2015),HUESITO (30-oct-2015),Jonasino (29-oct-2015),Los terrines (28-oct-2015),perdiguera (28-oct-2015),termopar (28-oct-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante lección. Gracias.

----------

Azuer (29-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Emilio muchas gracias por la explicación ha sido perfecta y ahora puedo decir que llevas toda la razon sobre los que cogi yo,
Con las características que has descrito te puedo decir que has acertado en todo sobre los que yo he cogido, aunque sea un principiante en este tema si te puedo decir que llevo varios años observándolos.
El primero seguro Agaricus litoralis.
El segundo  A. campestris.

Si pudieras completar con el agaricus que amarillea y es toxico Agaricus xanthodermus  te lo agradecería .

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (29-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Magistral. Muchas gracias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Azuer (29-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muy bueno. Gracias

----------

Azuer (29-oct-2015)

----------


## Azuer

> Si pudieras completar con el agaricus que amarillea y es toxico Agaricus xanthodermus  te lo agradecería .
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.



Pues aquí van algunas fotos:
Como bien dices, Agaricus xanthodermus se caracteriza porque amarillea al roce, tanto en la cutícula como en la base del pie, y desprende un olor un tanto desagradable, como a yodo. Si tenéis betadine en casa, lo oléis y podéis haceros una idea.



Es un champiñón tóxico de forma natural, es decir, no necesita absorber metales pesados del medio, sino que provoca problemas gastrointestinales de manera regular al ser ingerido.

Es una seta elegante, de buen porte, que se caracteriza por un sombrero que, cuando se expande, mantiene mucho tiempo una forma trapezoidal si lo miramos lateralmente:



La cutícula suele ser lisa, de color blanco, aunque cuando las condiciones ambientales son adversas adquiere unas manchas tostadas de color pardo en las zonas expuestas. También es frecuente que la cutícula se lacere radialmente:



El pie, como podéis ver en las fotos, es bastante largo, cilíndrico y terminado normalmente en un pequeño bulbo que es donde más suele amarillear. El anillo es algo más complejo que en las dos especies anteriores, presentándose doble, ya que en la cara inferior presenta unas escamas pardas que le dan aspecto de "rueda dentada". Esta rueda dentada queda cerca del pie, lo que lo diferencia de otros Agaricus parecidos (A. arvensis por ejemplo). En esta foto se ve un detalle del anillo y lo que digo:



Espero que os sirva de ayuda y si lo veis en el campo lo admiréis pero os abstengáis de consumirlo, je, je, je.

Saludos.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (29-oct-2015),Jonasino (29-oct-2015),Los terrines (29-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (29-oct-2015),perdiguera (29-oct-2015),termopar (29-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Emilio el año pasado salieron un monto al final de primavera en la sierra norte de Sevilla.
Si los veos subiré las fotos.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Para completar el tema y haciendo referencia al título del post, subo fotos del champiñón de campo (_Agaricus campestris_) de ayer mismo. Crecían al lado de un camino, en una pradera soleada frecuentada por ovejas.











Recordad que si los vais a recolectar para su consumo es preferible coger sólo los ejemplares jóvenes que mantienen el sombrero con forma convexa y las láminas de un bonito color rosa. Cuando el sombrero se aplana y las láminas toman color chocolate o negro ya no son aptos para el consumo, como los ejemplares de esta foto:


Y aquí lo que decía del color de la carne al corte. Es blanca y apenas cambia de color al aire, sólo levemente en la unión del pie con el sombrero y cerca de las láminas, donde toma un leve tono rosa o rojizo:





Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (30-oct-2015),Jonasino (30-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (30-oct-2015),termopar (30-oct-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias Emilio. 
Iré subiendo las que vaya encontrándome. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (30-oct-2015),Jonasino (30-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me llevo tus fotos para compararlas cuando llegue a casa.
En mi césped no echo ni abono, ni siquiera agua clorada, espero que no haya lo que comentas de los metales pesados, intentaré analizarlo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Azuer (30-oct-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy en concreto he recolectado uno dando un paseo familiar por Guadalajara, en un pinar carrasco. Pero ahora mismo, viendo las fotos de Azuer, no logro verlo como ninguno de los descritos. Sobre todo porque las láminas son blancas y la carne al corte igualmente blanca. Tiene un buen tamaño.

Estoy fuera de mi casa y sin identificarla no la cocinamos.

Esta es:








Saludos. Miguel

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ni se te ocurra. Laminas blanca nunca.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Nunca lo hago sin que la sociedad micológica de mi zona le de el visto bueno. Estoy fuera de mi casa y por lo tanto, a no ser que fueran de otro tipo muy conocido, níscalos, boletus o de cardo que las conozco muy bien, ni de broma las comemos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Eso. Cuidadin, cuidadin. Que con las cosas de comer no se juega.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Miguel, no le encuentras parecido con ningún Agaricus de los que hemos descrito porque no es un champiñón, sino una Amanita. Como has cortado el pie por la base te has dejado la volva enterrada en el suelo, lo que nos permitiría diferenciar entre Amanita ovoidea y A. proxima, que son las 2 especies entre las que dudo.

Algo parecido le pasó a Luján hace 2 años, la confusión la misma (Amanitas blancas por champiñones) y también les cortó el pie, por lo que al final tampoco pudimos llegar a su determinación.
Os pongo el enlace donde ya subí fotos de las 2 posibles especies de Amanita, por no volver a repetirlo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...s-en-Benageber

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (02-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (03-nov-2015),perdiguera (01-nov-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No había visto tu respuesta Emilio, te pido disculpas.

Entonces es una amanita. Y por las fotos, quizás una ovoidea. No pude sacar la volva porque estaba la tierra seca y no llevaba nada para escarbar un poco.

Recuerdo el hilo que enlazas y que salió el tema, exactamente igual a éste.

Muchas gracias. Por eso soy muy escéptico y procuro identificarlas. Cuando las cojo, mi amigo Manolo, de la asociación donde las identifico, me dice que si algún día voy a ser capaz de identificar un champiñón, pero prefiero que me lo hagan ellos. Y si no, lo dejo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

